# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Trombose en Longembolie - Artikels

## Agnes574

Trombose en Longembolie

Algemeen 
Ons bloed bevat factoren die zorgen dat het kan stollen. Bloedstolling maakt dat een wond snel sluit en niet blijft bloeden. Ons bloed bevat ook factoren die zorgen dat een te veel aan stolling wordt voorkomen. Zo wordt een stolsel weer afgebroken en groeit niet steeds maar aan. Dit systeem tussen stolling en antistolling moet in evenwicht zijn. Is dit evenwicht verstoord, dan ontstaan er problemen. 

Bij trombose sluit een bloedstolsel een ader geheel of gedeeltelijk af, zonder dat er een wond is. Embolie is de aandoening waarbij een gedeelte van het bloedstolsel(embolus) loslaat en door het bloed meegevoerd wordt naar een andere plek in het lichaam. De plek waar zo'n embolus vastloopt, bepaalt de naam van de aandoening. Een embolus in de longen afkomstig van bijvoorbeeld een trombose in de benen, heet een longembolie. 

Oorzaak en klachten 
*Trombose 
Het is belangrijk om te weten wat de oorzaak is van de trombose. Wat heeft het evenwicht tussen stolling en antistolling verstoord? Soms ligt de oorzaak in een kortgeleden doorgemaakte operatie of zijn er erfelijke factoren in het spel. Niet altijd wordt de oorzaak achterhaald. 

Bij een trombose in het been kan het bloed niet meer goed wegstromen. Het been voelt warm aan en kan roodpaars van kleur zijn. De huid is strak en glanzend. De aders in de huid kunnen meer te zien zijn en opgezet zijn. Lopen is pijnlijk. De klachten zijn minder duidelijk aanwezig als de afsluiting door het stolsel niet volledig is. 

*Longembolie 
Bij een longembolie krijgt een deel van de longen geen bloed en ook geen zuurstof meer. Dit veroorzaakt kortademigheid en pijn bij (diep) ademhalen. De ademhaling wordt snel en oppervlakkig. Sommige patiënten hoesten bloed op. Vaak is een longembolie het eerste verschijnsel van een trombose. 

Meestal is er sprake van trombose in een been- of bekkenader. Trombose kan echter ook voorkomen in andere aders, zoals bijvoorbeeld in de aders van de arm. 

Onderzoek en diagnose 
De verschijnselen van trombose in het been passen ook bij andere ziektebeelden. Bijvoorbeeld bij een spierscheurtje in de kuitspier. Bij vermoeden van een trombose zal nader onderzoek moeten plaatsvinden, omdat de gevolgen heel ernstig kunnen zijn. 
Met behulp van echografie wordt de bloedstroom in de ader zichtbaar gemaakt op een beeldscherm. Bij hetDuplex-onderzoek meet men de snelheid en de richting van de bloedstroom. Ook kan men de aders met contrastvloeistof inspuiten om ze zichtbaar te maken op een röntgenfoto. 
Bij vermoeden van een longembolie wordt een longscan gemaakt. 

Behandeling 
Trombose en longembolie worden behandeld met antistollingsmiddelen. De trombosedienst ondersteunt de behandeling door geregeld de stollingswaarden te bepalen en de medicijnen daarop af te stemmen. 
Daarnaast wordt een elastische kous aangemeten. Deze wordt overdag gedragen. De kous voorkomt zwelling van het been en bevordert een betere doorstroming van het bloed. Hierdoor wordt een herhaling van de trombose zo veel mogelijk voorkomen. 

Laatste herziening: dinsdag 3 februari 2009
(bron: hartstichting.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

Longembolie

Wat is een longembolie?
Men spreekt van een longembolie als er een bloedprop (stolsel) is ontstaan in één of meer bloedvaten (slagaders) van de long. Hierdoor wordt (een gedeelte van) de long onvoldoende van bloed voorzien. Klachten die hierbij kunnen optreden zijn: pijn op de borst bij de ademhaling, kortademigheid en soms ophoesten van een beetje bloed. 

Wat is de oorzaak van een longembolie?
Een longembolie kan door verschillende oorzaken ontstaan. De meest voorkomende oorzaak is een losgeschoten stolsel dat elders in het lichaam is ontstaan, meestal in de benen (trombosebeen). Daardoor zijn de oorzaken van een longembolie veelal dezelfde als die van een trombosebeen. 

Longembolieën treden vaker op na een operatie of na botbreuken. Door langdurige bedrust of lange vliegreizen, kan het bloed te langzaam gaan stromen en ontstaat er een verhoogde kans op een longembolie. Tenslotte kan het bloed zelf een verhoogde neiging tot stollen hebben. Dit kan een aangeboren afwijking zijn in het stollingssysteem, maar het kan ook ontstaan door bijvoorbeeld zwangerschap en kraambed. Bij ongeveer de helft van de patiënten die een longembolie doormaken wordt nooit een oorzaak gevonden.

Hoe wordt een longembolie aangetoond?
De klachten die bij een longembolie optreden, zien we ook terug bij een aantal andere ziekten. Het is daarom noodzakelijk om altijd aanvullend onderzoek te doen om zeker te weten dat het om een longembolie gaat. 

Dit aanvullende onderzoek bestaat uit een longscan (een ventilatie-perfusiescan). Bij dit onderzoek wordt er een radioactieve contrastvloeistof in de arm gespoten om de bloedvaten in de long zichtbaar te maken. Tegelijk wordt er een ander soort contrast ingeademd om de longen zelf zichtbaar te maken. De contrasten die gebruikt worden zijn ongevaarlijk voor de gezondheid. Op de foto's, die tijdens dit onderzoek gemaakt worden, kan men de longembolie zien. 

Soms is het niet mogelijk om de bloedvaten in de long goed te beoordelen, dan is eventueel een aanvullend röntgen-contrast onderzoek (pulmonalis-angiografie) nodig.

Acute gevolgen van een longembolie
Het stolsel in de slagader van de long kan groter worden of er kunnen nieuwe stolsels ontstaan, indien er geen behandeling wordt gegeven. De bloedstolsels kunnen een bloedvat afsluiten waardoor een stukje van de longen geen bloed meer krijgt (en dus geen zuurstof) en zijn functie kan verliezen. Gelukkig is er een goede behandeling van longembolieën mogelijk. Overigens kunnen longembolieën niet naar de hersenen schieten. 

Rust
Het is raadzaam om de eerste 24 uur nadat de diagnose longembolie is gesteld, zoveel mogelijk bedrust te houden. Als het daarna goed gaat en de klachten het toelaten, mag u geleidelijk aan steeds meer uit bed en de dagelijkse bezigheden weer oppakken. Als het goed blijft gaan, zijn na één tot twee weken de ergste klachten verdwenen. Als de klachten toenemen moet u dit altijd aan de behandelend arts melden.

Behandeling
De behandeling van een longembolie is er op gericht uitbreiding van het bloedstolsel en het ontstaan van nieuwe longembolieën te voorkomen. Hiervoor moet de stolselvorming direct gestopt worden. Dit gebeurt door heparine of een soort heparine (laag moleculair gewichts heparines) toe te dienen. Heparine wordt via een infuus continu toegediend. Laag moleculair gewichts heparines worden toegediend via spuitjes onder de huid (twee keer per dag). De behandeling met beide heparines duurt ongeveer vijf tot zeven dagen.

Medicijnen
Tegelijkertijd met het starten van de behandeling met heparines worden er ook tabletten sintrommitis of marcoumar voorgeschreven. Als u goed op deze tabletten bent ingesteld, meestal na vijf tot zeven dagen, wordt met de heparines gestopt. De behandeling met tabletten (sintrommitis of marcoumar) duurt drie tot zes maanden. 

Een longembolie kan pijnlijk zijn. Indien u pijnstillers wilt, neemt u bij voorkeur paracetamol al dan niet gecombineerd met codeïne. Andere pijnstillers (o.a. aspirine) kunnen het anti-stollende effect van de voorgeschreven behandeling versterken met een risico op spontane bloedingen. Indien paracetamol onvoldoende werkt, is het raadzaam met uw behandelend arts te overleggen. 

Bloedcontrole
Tijdens de behandeling zal regelmatig uw bloed gecontroleerd worden door de trombosedienst. Bij deze controles wordt de stolbaarheid van het bloed bepaald. Indien het bloed er te lang over doet om te stollen, bestaat er een kleine kans op bloedingen. De trombosedienst zal u dan adviseren om minder tabletten te nemen. Indien het bloed te snel stolt, bestaat er een kleine kans dat de trombose weer terugkomt. De trombosedienst zal dan adviseren om meer tabletten te slikken.

In de beginfase van de behandeling kan het zuurstofgehalte in het bloed te laag zijn. Om dit te verhelpen kan het nodig zijn om tijdelijk zuurstof toegediend te krijgen via een neusbril.

Gevolgen op lange termijn
Het stolsel dat in de long is ontstaan kan ervoor zorgen dat de bloeddruk in de slagaderen van de long te hoog wordt en blijft. Hierdoor kan het bloed uiteindelijk minder goed uit de long stromen en kunnen kortademigheid of moeheid ontstaan. De medische term hiervoor is pulmonale hypertensie. Gelukkig komt dit maar bij een minderheid van de patiënten voor. 

Gezonde leefstijl
Het merendeel van de patiënten zal weer alles kunnen wat zij gewend waren te doen voor de periode van de longembolie. Bij patiënten, die toch klachten houden, is het belangrijk een gezonde leefstijl aan te nemen. Dat betekent niet te roken en regelmatig bewegen. Patiënten, die gewend waren te sporten moeten dit vooralblijven doen. Wandelen, fietsen, hardlopen en zwemmen vormen over het algemeen geen probleem bij patiënten, die een longembolie gehad hebben. Sporten die een zware statische belasting voor het lichaam vormen, zoals krachtsporten en gewichtheffen, dienen vermeden te worden. 

(bron: AMC.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

Longembolie

Een longembolie is een embolie (afsluiting) van een longslagader (arteria pulmonalis), waardoor het erdoor verzorgde longweefsel niet of slechts gedeeltelijk van bloed kan worden voorzien. Dit heeft negatieve gevolgen voor de zuurstofopname in de long, voor het aangedane deel van de long zelf (al ontstaat meestal geen longinfarct omdat de long beschikt over veel collateraalvaten, omleidingen), en -bij zeer grote afsluitingen- voor het hart. De afsluiting bestaat vrijwel altijd uit een bloedstolsel, hoewel onder zeer bijzondere omstandigheden andere embolieën wel eens kunnen optreden (bijvoorbeeld met lucht).

Oorzaken
Een longembolie wordt meestal veroorzaakt doordat in grote aders in het bovenbeen of in het bekken (een enkele keer in het hart) trombose ontstaat. De stolsels kunnen losschieten en dan via het hart de longen bereiken. Diep-veneuze trombose en longembolie worden beschouwd als een ziekte. Bij sommige ziekten, zoals kanker, na grote operaties, vooral in de buik, en bij zwangerschap ontstaat makkelijker trombose waardoor deze patiënten ook een grotere kans hebben een longembolie te ontwikkelen. Grote of herhaalde longembolieën kunnen fataal zijn: met name de zogenaamde 'ruiterembolus' waarbij een groot stolsel de longarterieën van beide longen in één keer afsluit, leidt tot een complete en onmiddellijke opgeheven pompwerking van het hart met plotse dood als gevolg. Anders dan vaak wordt gedacht komen longembolieën vrijwel nooit uit aders onder het niveau van de knie, de plaats waar men meestal wel het duidelijkst de symptomen van een trombose waarneemt. Bij het aanprikken van een bloedvat kan per ongeluk lucht in het vat gespoten worden. Er is dan sprake van een luchtbel die zich gedraagt als embolus. Andere oorzaken van longembolieën zijn vetbolletjes (vaak bij een breuk in een van de langere botten) en vruchtwater bij een bevalling.

Symptomen
Heel vaak weinig tot geen symptomen, vooral bij kleine embolieën. Longembolie is ongetwijfeld een van de meest gemiste diagnosen. Is de embolie groter dan kan men de volgende symptomen verwachten:
-Snel en oppervlakkig ademhalen (92%) 
-Benauwdheid (dyspnoe) (84%) 
-Pijn op de borst (88%), vastzittend aan de ademhaling (74%) 
-Plots ontstane hoestprikkel (53%) 
-Verhoogde hartslag (44%) 
-Lichte stijging van lichaamstemperatuur (subfebriele koorts) (43%) 
-Bloedsliertjes in sputum (30%) 

Diagnostiek
Het ECG geeft, vooral bij grote longembolieën, vaak indirecte aanwijzingen door de overbelasting van de rechter harthelft, in de bloedgassen valt vaak een laag pCO2 bij een vrijwel normale pO2 op (de patiënt gaat namelijk hyperventileren om zijn O2 op peil te houden).

Voor het radiologisch vaststellen maakte men vroeger gebruik van angiografie, deze toepassing is echter grotendeels verlaten. Tegenwoordig is de gouden standaard een CT-scan met contrast van de thorax (hierbij wordt de embolie gezien als grijze vlek), terwijl ook een ventilatieperfusiescan in aanmerking komt als diagnosticum (de ventilatie over het aangedane deel van de long blijft immers normaal, terwijl de perfusie afneemt). Het bepalen van D-dimeer in het bloed wordt vaak tevens verricht, echter is dit een acutefase-eiwit en daardoor aspecifiek, aangezien het bijvoorbeeld ook bij longontstekingen verhoogd is. De D-dimeer is wel specifiek: bij een negatieve D-dimeerbepaling wordt niet behandeld. Als de CT-scan of de ventilatieperfusiescan negatief zijn, wordt ook niet behandeld.

Behandeling
Een longembolie wordt behandeld door een longarts of internist in het ziekenhuis door middel van het geven van stollingsremmers (coumarinederivaten en laag-moleculaire heparine). Als de embolie nog maar kort ontstaat kan trombolyse worden overwogen. Eventuele shockverschijnselen worden behandeld naarmate zij optreden. De behandeling is gericht op het voorkomen van nieuwe embolieën en de aangroei; aan de al ontstane is meestal niet veel te doen. Het proberen te verwijderen van de ontstane embolieën door middel van een dotterpoging via de lies is meestal zinloos. Er zal worden gezocht naar eventuele onderliggende oorzaken en de patiënt moet zes maanden antistolling gebruiken na een dergelijke episode; bij herhaalde longembolieën zelfs meestal levenslang. Bij levensbedreigende embolieën kan als laatste redmiddel een spoedingreep (grote operatie) worden geprobeerd; bij herhaalde embolieen is het wel mogelijk in de onderste holle ader een vangkorfje te plaatsen dat losschietende emboli vangt voor deze het hart bereiken. Deze techniek wordt nog niet algemeen gebruikt.

(bron: wikipedia)

----------


## Agnes574

Trombose

Wat is trombose
Trombose is een aandoening waarbij er bloedstolsels gevormd worden in de bloedvaten. Dit kan optreden in de slagaderen, dit zijn bloedvaten die van het hart afgaan, we spreken dan van arteriële trombose, waarbij bijvoorbeeld herseninfarct en hartinfarct kan ontstaan. Maar meestal ontstaat trombose in de aderen, de bloedvaten die naar het hart toegaan, en dan noemen we het veneuze trombose, hierbij is er sprake van een trombosebeen of van longembolie.

De vorming van bloedstolsels kan nuttig zijn in geval van een bloeding of operatie, maar als stolsels zomaar optreden is dit ziek makend. Meestal als er over trombose wordt gesproken wordt er veneuze trombose bedoeld.

Bloedstolling
Bij verwonding, bijvoorbeeld als we ons gesneden hebben aan het keukenmes, gaat een bloedvat kapot. Wij grijpen dan naar een pleister. Bloedstolling is echter de beste pleister. Eentje die een mens van nature dagelijks op zak heeft. Dank zij bloedstolling worden gaatjes in onze bloedvaten gedicht. En het euvel is snel verholpen. Kortom, bloedstolling is van levensbelang.

Maar de stolling kan ook 'overdreven' worden. Er wordt dan een bloedprop gevormd. Zo'n prop kan zo groot worden, dat hij een bloedvat volledig afsluit, we spreken dan van trombose. Het bloed kan niet meer komen waar het komen moet. Dat betekent GROOT ALARM, met name als het in het hart (infarct), in de hersenen (beroerte) of in de longen (embolie) gebeurt.

Trombose kan overigens in elke ader en slagader optreden. ook in een arm of been. Omdat het bloed niet goed kan (weg)stromen, wordt het lichaamsdeel dik en pijnlijk.

Trombose heeft verschillende oorzaken. Het kan aan de kwaliteit van het bloedvat liggen. Denkt u maar aan slagaderverkalking. Maar ook een te trage bloedsomloop kan er toe bijdragen. Zoals tijdens langdurige bedrust, bijvoorbeeld na een operatie. Tot slot kan het bloed zelf ook de grote boosdoener zijn, als de stollingsneiging te groot is.

zie ook
» Trombosebeen en longembolie (veneuze trombose)
» Hersen- en hartinfarct (arteriële trombose)

(bron: trombose.nl)

----------

